# Umwelt Zone Summary & FAQ's



## peejay

Hi;

After lots of posts on the subject, this is an attempt to clarify the pollution sticker situation in Germany for UK Motorhomers and bring all the relevant info into one place. 
Particular thanks go to Gerhard (Boff) for proof reading it for me and suggesting additional Information. Vielen Dank Gerhard!

*General information and FAQ;*

Umweltzone = Pollutuion Zone

Umweltplakette = Pollution Zone Sticker

Regardless of you being a visitor to Germany in your motorhome there is now a legal requirement for you to purchase and display an 'Umweltplakette' in the windscreen of your vehicle to enable you to travel with your motorhome within the stipulated inner areas of certain German Towns/Cities. Some Towns/Cities have already implemented the system and others will follow. Read the links at the bottom for more information of affected areas and the dates they come into effect.
Its worth noting that there is absolutely no obligation to buy a sticker to enter Germany itself, most folk will enjoy their travels without one - its only if you need to venture into the inner city areas that you will need to purchase a sticker.

*Which vehicles qualify to display an 'Umweltplakette' ?*

Most diesel vehicles registered Jan 97 onwards and all petrol vehicles fitted with a catylytic convertor. Older diesel vehicles Euro1 compliant or less and petrol vehicles not fitted with cataylytic convertors will have to satisfy authorities that appropriate measures have been taken to enable a relevant sticker to be issued.

*Generally, what colour sticker can I expect to get for my motorhome?*










Red Sticker; Diesel Vehs - Registered Jan 1997 - Dec 2000

Yellow Sticker; Diesel Vehs - Registered Jan 2001 - Dec 2005

Green Sticker; Diesel Vehs - Registered Jan 2006 to Present

All Petrol Vehs (with fitted catalytic convertor) Registered Jan 1993 to present will comply for a green sticker

If you are issued with a green sticker you can expect to be able to access vitually all inner city regions and less areas on a graduating scale with yellow and red stickers. Vehicles displaying no sticker will not be able to enter any umwelt zones.










*How does it work?*

At the begin of an Umwelt Zone you will find a sign like the one above. The upper part of the sign basically prohibits all vehicles that are affected from driving into the zone. The lower part then exempts all these vehicles from the ban that carry the appropriate sticker. German legislation requires that the signs are positioned so that when you see them you still have a chance to (legally) turn around and avoid entering the zone.

*What if I don't display the required sticker and travel in an 'umwelt zone'?*

You will be subject to a €40 fine and 1 point on your licence. Whether the endorsement will be transferred to the UK is not clear at the moment. The penalty point however only has relevance for permanent residents of Germany, so it might happen that for foreigners the fine is doubled. Be aware that it does not matter whether you are actually caught driving in the zone, or just parking.

*How much does it cost and what do I need to purchase a sticker?*

It will cost you €5 and you will need to present your V5C registration document or a photocopy if applying by post to obtain a sticker. The sticker will remain valid for the life of the vehicle and is valid for all Umweltzones througout Germany regardless of where you purchased it.

*What do I do once I have received the sticker? *

If not already done by the issuing authority, write your vehicle's registration number on the white field of the sticker, and then attach it "with its own adhesive" on the windscreen at a convenient place. Note that stickers not or not permanently attached to the windscreen - e.g. placed on top of the dashboard or attached with sticky tape - are NOT considered as valid.

*What if I am on an Autobahn travelling through an 'Umweltzone', do I have to display a sticker?*

No, all Autobahns that pass through umweltzones are currently exempt from the regulations.

*Are there any exemptions relevant for motorhomers?*

Yes; 
If you carry a motorcycle or scooter they are exempt. 
In general, all motor vehicles having less than 4 wheels are exempt. 
If your vehicle is being driven or is carrying passengers with a severe mobility or vision impairment you are exempt. Provided that you can prove this.

*How do I get one of these 'stickers' ?*

There are 2 options for you here; 
1 - Purchase your sticker by post before your visit Germany. 
2 - Purchase the sticker as you enter the country, or while you are transiting Germany.

*Purchasing by post.....*

Download and print off the following form....

http://www.stadt-koeln.de/imperia/md/content/pdfdateien/pdf57/umweltzone/21.pdf

.....fill out the relevant details, attach a photocopy of your V5C registration document (Do not send your original) and a €5 note and post it off. It would be prudent to allow at least 14 days possibly more for a reply. There have been some reports of delays but similarly many have received theirs promptly, the decision is yours.

**The above pdf link option has been removed by Koeln - I am looking for other options, update to follow**

Update - Since the above ammendment, I have only managed to find one possible online application at a cost of €14.99....

>TUV Sud Application<

All others i've found involve a costly BACS bank transfer, please pm me if you find another link and I'll update the post.

*Purchasing whilst in Germany.....*

Lots of options for you here, they are available from TÜV, DEKRA (German equivalent of MOT stations) and Zullassungsstelle (Veh registration centres). In addition they can also be purchased from many Vehicle Main Dealers. I got mine from the Ford main dealer in Goslar. The majority of these can usually be found on the outskirts of towns, often in the industrial areas.

Some of the following links are German, some English, but all are fairly self explanatory...

::TÜV stations North::

::TÜV Stations Rheinland or Mid::

::TÜV Stations South::

::Veh Registration Centres or Zulassungsstelle::

:EKRA Centres:: and enter the req'd town in the box marked 'ort'.

If you have looked at the above links it will be apparent that there are many outlets where you can purchase your sticker, you should have no problem finding one.

Some useful links that might help;

http://www.lowemissionzones.eu/content/view/45/61/lang,en/

http://www.germany-tourism.de/ENG/infocenter/travel_in_germany.htm

http://www.bmu.de/english/air_pollution_control/general_information/doc/40740.php

http://www.umwelt-plakette.de/int_england.php?SID=tr9c52nurn3ofks3n3mcd8urb7

Above all, enjoy your stay in Germany, its a great country to explore in a motorhome.










Gute fahrt!

pete

 :wink: Bum covering statement - Please not that this is only my interpretaion of the current situation and should be used as a rough guide only. You should satisfy yourself accordingly that you comply with the relevant regulations.


----------



## bobandjane

Hi pete . We also like Germany and downloaded the form on saturday. We have an old van so we only get a Red one. But I think for 5 euro its worth doing. I have no intention of taking the van in any areas of the Umweltzone = Pollutuion Zone in German Towns/Cities! By choice but we all end up in places we don't want to be! And a 40 euro fine can be avoided. We prefer to park and take the bikes as we need the exercise and it must be the only country that we have been to where I have seen an underground bicycle park! And Janes really happy she has just brought a german bike. 

I like the : Bum covering statement 

Very Good. 

I will have to try this. Gute fahrt! Bob.


----------



## whistlinggypsy

Peyjay, a wonderful and easily understood piece of information, well done to you and Gerhard (Boff) for this.

I myself sent off my application and a crisp €5 note too the Koln Stadt office and recieved my green disc in 11 days from posting.

Bob


----------



## bobandjane

*Umwelt Sticker.*

I sent of for a Red one and they sent me a Yellow one result. Our van is a 1997. Nice lot me thinks and so easy better than doing over there. Thanks Bob.


----------



## olley

Hi received mine Saturday and its a yellow one  and I am petrol/lpg have they made a mistake? or is it engine size related? (8.1 litre.)

Olley


----------



## clianthus

Hi

Received our Yellow sticker today, just over a week from posting. Great service and far easier than trying to sort it out while over there.

Thanks for the info peejay and Boff and for taking the time and trouble to post it in such an easily understood way.

Cheers.


----------



## peejay

olley said:


> Hi received mine Saturday and its a yellow one  and I am petrol/lpg have they made a mistake? or is it engine size related? (8.1 litre.)
> 
> Olley


Olley;

Theres always one, trust you to test the system :lol: :roll:

As I interpret the information for petrol vehicles, it's nothing to do with engine size and you should only be issued with either a green sticker or no sticker at all depending on vehicle registration date. There doesn't appear to be any instances where a petrol vehicle qualifies for a red or yellow sticker that I can see, so I'm thinking its possible they have made an error :?

Maybe they have mistaken you for a diesel vehicle registered between 2001 - 2005/6 hence the yellow sticker (?)

Must be worth an email to query this.

pete


----------



## 107088

This system is clearly doomed to failure, it will never work.

such a simple method just doesnt reflect completely or reasonably the true complexity of the problem of vehicle emmisions, especially when associated with the social and environmental situations within a modern city.

What they needed to do was quite simple.
Abandon the notion that coloured stickers will have any impact, and certainly not the diminutive cost and penalty for failing to confirm to these inadequate rules,


They should get Red Ken in and he'd show them how to alienate 90% of the vehicle driver/owners who come into the areas, and also charge the 250 Euros and make some real dosh,




:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: actually its so easy its brilliant.


----------



## 88781

Top Man Pete, good stuff as always, ...most grateful! 

Dave :wink: :wink:


----------



## Boff

peejay said:


> As I interpret the information for petrol vehicles, it's nothing to do with engine size and you should only be issued with either a green sticker or no sticker at all depending on vehicle registration date.


@Olley,

Pete is absolutely right: Petrol driven vehicles, no matter the engine size, should receive either a green sticker or none at all. Probably they could not imagine that such big petrol engines actually exist, and thought it was a diesel.

Normally I would advise you to challenge their decision, however: It is not before 1st January 2010 that any difference will be made between vehicles bearing yellow and green stickers, and given the fact that this is still highly controversial in Germany, I do have some doubts that the whole scheme will survive that long.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## Don_Madge

Hi pete,

That's a very informative post.

I spoke to a few motorhomers at the Peterborough show who tour Germany and none of them were aware of the "Umwelt Zones". 

It seems only the on line forums have publicised the restrictions. 

Last year I spoke to Bernice Hoare the Editor of Caravan Europe and the club have some details of the zones in Caravan Europe 2 (Germany) but I think that's about it. I'm not sure whether they have published any details in the club magazine. 


There will be a lot of very unhappy motorhomers if they have to pay out €40 every time they are stopped in a zone without the correct sticker. 

Don


----------



## olley

Hi Pete and Boff thanks for the info, I reckon your probably right, they think its a diesel. If as you say theirs no difference till 2010 then I will leave it.

Is their anything to stop me reapplying? might be simpler than querying it, if the system is still going in 2010 

It has made me send my registration doc's. of to the DVLA to up-date them to petrol/lpg, been a bit slow doing this as it was converted in 05  

Olley


----------



## olley

Hi just been thinking that it would be a good idea to post on ARVE (UK RV site) about my slight problem with the disc, and that maybe it would be a good idea to include in you application a short note in German saying that it is a petrol not a diesel, so hows this sound:

"Dear Sir please be advised that this motorhome is Petrol Not Diesel" 

which translates according to babel fish to:
"Sehr geehrter Herr bitte wird beraten, daß dieses motorhome der Diesel Treibstoff nicht ist"

Which when I put it back through babel fish comes out at:
"Very honoured gentleman please is advised that this is not the motorhome Diesel fuel"

So no quite right :lol: can you help Boff? or any other German speaker.

Olley


----------



## peejay

Hi Olley;

Gerhard doesn't seem to be around at the moment so i'll have a go. No guarantees its 100%....

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Sehr Geehrter Herr,

Bitte beachten Sie, mein fahrzeug ist mit Benzin angetrieben, nicht Diesel.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen


your name

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

No doubt Gerhard will probably rip this to bits when he sees it :lol:.

tschüss

pete


----------



## olley

Hi Pete thanks for that, I ran it through babel fish and it came up with:

Dear Sir, Please do not consider you, my vehicle are propelled, with gasoline Diesels. Yours sincerely. :lol: :lol: 

So I then tried Google translate:

Very Dear Lord, 

Please note, my vehicle is driven with gasoline, not diesel. 


Yours sincerely


So your translation seems to be perfect, thanks.


Olley

PS I have also posted a link back to here for anybody who wants the full sp.


----------



## Boff

peejay said:


> Sehr Geehrter Herr,
> 
> Bitte beachten Sie, mein fahrzeug ist mit Benzin angetrieben, nicht Diesel.
> 
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen
> 
> your name


Hi,

just back from a (very nice) motorhome trip to Schleswig-Holstein, Germany's most northern province.

The correct wording would be:

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

bitte beachten Sie, dass mein Fahrzeug von einem Benzinmotor angetrieben wird, nicht von einem Dieselmotor.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

[your name and signature]

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## olley

Thanks Boff I will update my post on ARVE.

Olley


----------



## 117561

*umweltzones*

hi guys
A while back peejay quoted in a post

Are there any exemptions relevant for motorhomers?

Yes;
If you carry a motorcycle or scooter they are exempt.
In general, all motor vehicles having less than 4 wheels are exempt.
If your vehicle is being driven or is carrying passengers with a severe mobility or vision impairment you are exempt. Provided that you can prove this.

Can anyone clarify from peejay's post a few months ago about the exemptions. My wife is registered disabled in UK and we have what is nowadays an international blue badge. Is that sufficient evidence?


----------



## Don_Madge

I'll bump ths one hoping Boff will pick it up.  

Don


----------



## zulurita

Just downloaded the form.

I see the form gives the details for a bank transfer. Has anyone done this and is it expensive.

I could do a bank payment but then it wouldn't give my name and address which the form states you must give when doing a bank transfer.

I did think of sending the form etc and stating that I would do a bank payment. But didn't know if this would work.

I don't have 5€ in cash only 20€ note or coins. Will it be safe sending cash in post if I do manage to get a 5€ note?


----------



## Bob45

*umweltzones*

Rita
I sent for mine last week and it arrived today. I got a 5 euro note from the post office and it obviously arrived safely.
Bob45


----------



## Don_Madge

*Re: umweltzones*



Bob45 said:


> Rita
> I sent for mine last week and it arrived today. I got a 5 euro note from the post office and it obviously arrived safely.
> Bob45


Hi Rita,

I sent cash as well and the vignette was back almost by return of post. 

Don


----------



## whistlinggypsy

Also sent a €5 note and no problem.

Bob


----------



## zulurita

Thanks everyone,

I will get a 5€ and post it then.


----------



## Annsman

I decided to do my application on line but the bank charges £15.00 to transfer the 5 Euros electronicly so post it is!


----------



## Boff

*Re: umweltzones*

Hi!



maniac said:


> Can anyone clarify from peejay's post a few months ago about the exemptions. My wife is registered disabled in UK and we have what is nowadays an international blue badge. Is that sufficient evidence?


I would guess so. Unfortunately I cannot be more precise, as I have absolutely no experience. :?

I have checked the German laws, but they do not mention any non-German or international "blue badges". But as one basic rule of the EU is that all EU citizens must be treated equal in all member states, I do not see any problem here.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## fatbuddha

just been looking at this for a trip to Dusseldorf at the end of next week - looks like I can get away without one as Dusseldorf is not currently listed as an Umwelt zone......phew 

but looking at the application from online here - https://umwelt-plakette.de/sprachau...1fbqlqbvh2oh6&navID=&lang=2&step=1&country=26 - it seems to be a damn sight more than €5! more like €30 minimum which seems a bit of a rip-off in comparison


----------



## JockandRita

Hi all,

Are we the only ones that had problems getting our Umwelt sticker then? 

We waited months, with no joy, and eventually I had to phone them, whereupon, a very nice young German lady checked our details but couldn't find any records of an application being made. 

She allowed me to do it all by email, accepting my word that I had paid, and the sticker arrived within days.

Oh, and there was no threat of making us bankrupt either, in order to visit their home cities. :roll: :roll: :roll: 

Jock.


----------



## zulurita

fatbuddha said:


> just been looking at this for a trip to Dusseldorf at the end of next week - looks like I can get away without one as Dusseldorf is not currently listed as an Umwelt zone......phew
> 
> but looking at the application from online here - https://umwelt-plakette.de/sprachau...1fbqlqbvh2oh6&navID=&lang=2&step=1&country=26 - it seems to be a damn sight more than €5! more like €30 minimum which seems a bit of a rip-off in comparison


Yes if you do it by one of the shops its €29+

I did find another site (TUV Nord) that did it for 6€ for those in Germany and €12.50 for foreigners.

So the Koln (Cologne) form it cheaper at €5, I did wonder if the price had gone up but someone has done it recently and it was still 5€. So I will try them first.


----------



## fatbuddha

it does seem to be a bizarre pricing regime. how much does it take to have one price setup to prevent confusion? I guess some sellers see this as a way of making a profit, yet others see it as part of a service (Koln).

ho hum......


----------



## locovan

*Re: umweltzones*



maniac said:


> hi guys
> A while back peejay quoted in a post
> 
> Are there any exemptions relevant for motorhomers?
> 
> Yes;
> If you carry a motorcycle or scooter they are exempt.
> In general, all motor vehicles having less than 4 wheels are exempt.
> If your vehicle is being driven or is carrying passengers with a severe mobility or vision impairment you are exempt. Provided that you can prove this.
> 
> Can anyone clarify from peejay's post a few months ago about the exemptions. My wife is registered disabled in UK and we have what is nowadays an international blue badge. Is that sufficient evidence?


I have been reading through all the info on the disabled side and it does seem to read that the disabled are exempt but I must admit it doesnt give a precise info:-
https://www.car-germany.eu/pdf/Umwe...df?PHPSESSID=9c591fe2f45e560d5fa071b16b19ee76
I have just found this little bit
The regulations on which vehicles get which disc include 
exemptions for particular vehicles. These include mobile 
machinery and appliances, farming and forestry tractors, 
motorcycles, ambulances, doctors' vehicles on emergen-
cy calls, vehicles driven by or carrying Disabled people 
(classified 'aG', 'H' or 'Bl' in their Disability Pass) and 
vehicles with special permits under § 35 of the general 
traffic regulations ('Straßenverkehrsordnung') such as 
police and fire brigade, and historic vehicles with 'H' or 
'07' number plates. These vehicles do not need permit 
discs.


----------



## bill

Hello All

It's been a while since the posts from those who have applied for their stickers by post with a 5euro note to the Koln address, has anyone done so since November 08 and was it still 5euros?

I've got all my 'bumf' together just need the note now.

My thanks to everyone for alll the info posted on this thread.

Oh, and can someone remind me how to do the euro sign on this d..n keyboard. Thanks.

All the best

bill


----------



## peejay

bill said:


> Hello All
> 
> It's been a while since the posts from those who have applied for their stickers by post with a 5euro note to the Koln address, has anyone done so since November 08 and was it still 5euros?
> 
> I've got all my 'bumf' together just need the note now.
> 
> My thanks to everyone for alll the info posted on this thread.
> 
> Oh, and can someone remind me how to do the euro sign on this d..n keyboard. Thanks.
> 
> All the best
> 
> bill


Hello Bill,

Since I first posted this FAQ's post it appears that Koln have removed the downloadable form on their website and replaced it with the following link...

https://formular.stadt-koeln.de/formular/feinstaubplakette/index.html

Unfortunatley I think the only way to pay by this link is by bank transfer 

I've had a look around and there is another option via TUV to pay by card but it will cost you €14.99.

>TUV online payment<

I've updated the first post of this thread accordingly.

Given all this, if you're going to Germany anyway, I would thinkit would be just as easy/cheaper to get it while you're over there.

If anyone knows of a better link for online application please let me know and I will update the FAQ post.

To get a € sign hold down the 'alt Gr' key and press 4.

Pete


----------



## bill

Peejay - Thanks for the reply €€€€€€€€€, look I've got it. I think you're right, it may well be best to wait, I doubt that we'll be entering any inner cities, particularly in the motorhome.

I'll have a good look at the links you provided.

Thanks again

bill


----------



## Carper

peejay said:


> bill said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello All
> 
> It's been a while since the posts from those who have applied for their stickers by post with a 5euro note to the Koln address, has anyone done so since November 08 and was it still 5euros?
> 
> I've got all my 'bumf' together just need the note now.
> 
> My thanks to everyone for alll the info posted on this thread.
> 
> Oh, and can someone remind me how to do the euro sign on this d..n keyboard. Thanks.
> 
> All the best
> 
> bill
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Bill,
> 
> Since I first posted this FAQ's post it appears that Koln have removed the downloadable form on their website and replaced it with the following link...
> 
> https://formular.stadt-koeln.de/formular/feinstaubplakette/index.html
> 
> Unfortunatley I think the only way to pay by this link is by bank transfer
> 
> I've had a look around and there is another option via TUV to pay by card but it will cost you €14.99.
> 
> >TUV online payment<
> 
> I've updated the first post of this thread accordingly.
> 
> Given all this, if you're going to Germany anyway, I would thinkit would be just as easy/cheaper to get it while you're over there.
> 
> If anyone knows of a better link for online application please let me know and I will update the FAQ post.
> 
> To get a € sign hold down the 'alt Gr' key and press 4.
> 
> Pete
Click to expand...

"Alt Gr" & 4
€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€........I never knew that!!!! I going to post all about the €€€€€€€€€ now!! :lol: :lol:

Doug


----------



## JockandRita

Carper said:


> "Alt Gr" & 4
> €€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€........I never knew that!!!! I going to post all about the €€€€€€€€€ now!! :lol: :lol:
> 
> Doug


Neither did I, and all this time I've been using Alt + Ctrl + 4. doh

*Doug*, that bloke at Kuhn Autotechnik obviously doesn't have a problem finding the €€€€€€€€€€€€s on his German keyboard, eh? :lol:

Jock.


----------



## 120009

Whilst this is all about attempts to reduce pollution in cities without the mean and nasty charges introduced here by Ken Livingstone, for the record "Umwelt" means "Environment", not "Pollution".

Does anyone have any information on which cities have introduced this scheme in Germany?


----------



## peejay

fkw said:


> Does anyone have any information on which cities have introduced this scheme in Germany?


Hi;

This link should give you the info you're after.....

http://www.umwelt-plakette.de/int_england.php?SID=tr9c52nurn3ofks3n3mcd8urb7

Pete


----------



## 120009

Thanks Pete.

I didn't have any bother in 2008 in Potsdam, Chemnitz, Bamberg, Coburg, Heidelberg, Neuss and smaller places, but a few of those are on the list for the future plus a some we might visit in 2009. Looks like it might be time to get a sticker! Interestingly neither friends in Berlin nor relatives in Chemnitz mentioned it as something which might affect us. Do the Germans themselves take it seriously?

Regards

Franz


----------



## bill

Hello All

Despite saying that I would wait until I got to Germany before getting my sticker I decided to post a 5€ note to to the Koln office with the downloadable form (I downloaded my form when the subject first came up a while ago, I think someone said that they are no longer available) and copy of my V5 registration documents, as mentioned in early threads on the Umwelt subject. This was about Wednesday 4 Feb 09. Today 9 Feb 09 I received my yellow sticker along with what looks like a receipt. This is good efficient German service IMO. 5€ is a lot better than some of the costs mentioned in the later links (I must admit I didn't look at these to closely having seen 15 - 40€ mentioned.)

My vehicle is a 2.3 Ducato on a '53 plate.

The sticker has instructions in German which seem to indicate that the sticker is placed on the outside of the screen on the right (as you are sitting in the vehicle)????? Can anyone confirm this please?

That's another thing sorted then. Thanks for all the advice and info I found in the threads on this subject.

All the best

bill


----------



## Boff

bill said:


> The sticker has instructions in German which seem to indicate that the sticker is placed on the outside of the screen on the right (as you are sitting in the vehicle)????? Can anyone confirm this please?


Right side is right. So in a LHD vehicle it would be the passenger side.

But don't stick it to the outside of the screen. Would make it less readable, and less durable. :wink:

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## JockandRita

bill said:


> The sticker has instructions in German which seem to indicate that the sticker is placed on the outside of the screen on the right (as you are sitting in the vehicle)????? Can anyone confirm this please?
> 
> That's another thing sorted then. Thanks for all the advice and info I found in the threads on this subject.
> 
> All the best
> 
> bill


Yes Bill, sticker on the right hand side of the inner screen.

When are you next visiting Germany?

Jock.

 Gerhard got there before me. :wink:


----------



## bill

Boff - I agree that outside it's less durable, I wondered because the adhesive appears to be on the back of the disc rather than the face. I'll use one of those tax disc anti theft holders I think that should do the trick.

JockandRita - we're going to the Mosel Valley via the tunnel 13 May - 1 June 09. We may do more as we're not planning the trip too much. Perhaps we'll have a look at the Rhine as well. What we like about the area is the many Stelleplatz which will help keep the cost down, we hope.

Thank you both for the replies.

bill


----------



## JockandRita

We did the Mosel Bill, and it was beautiful. We would certainly do it again.

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## Carper

JockandRita said:


> We did the Mosel Bill, and it was beautiful. We would certainly do it again.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Jock.


So did we...and we are definitely doing it again :lol: :lol:

Doug


----------



## peejay

Thirded!

And whats more, you don't need an umweltzone sticker to 'do' the Mosel :wink: 

Pete


----------



## bill

peejay - Obtained for future tours rather than this particular one. Although it's not unheard of for us to get lost or should I say go off our route. Better safe than sorry at only 5€.

bill


----------



## peejay

No probs Bill, 
my comment was directed more towards anyone else not familiar with the umweltzones who might want to visit the Mosel this year.

Have a great trip. 

Pete


----------



## bill

"No probs Bill" likewise peejay. 

bill


----------



## JockandRita

bill said:


> peejay - Obtained for future tours rather than this particular one. Although it's not unheard of for us to get lost or should I say go off our route. Better safe than sorry at only 5€.
> 
> bill


Hi Bill,

That exactly the same reason we got ours. Dib dib dib, and all that stuff. :lol:

Jock.


----------



## Bob45

*umweltzone sticker*

Bill my sticker had a peel off two part portion - so obviously meant to stick on the inside of the windscreen on the right looking fron inside the M/H to the front. Instructions/diagram were on the back.
We may see you on your tour as we are going from Trier to Koblenz mid may.
Bob


----------



## bill

Bill45 - Thanks for that. One of my 'things' is not reading instructions properly. I was looking  to peel the card rather than the transparent face. Sticker now positioned inside the screen for the trip.

I'll lookout for you, we're in a Swift Suntor 590RL, with my Regimental crest on one door.

bill


----------



## StephandJohn

Didn't know anything about this and so thanks for all the work you've done to get us this info. Just checking that there isn't anything new I need to know about before applying - thanks


----------



## Glandwr

peejay said:


> *Are there any exemptions relevant for motorhomers?*
> 
> Yes;
> If you carry a motorcycle or scooter they are exempt.
> In general, all motor vehicles having less than 4 wheels are exempt.
> If your vehicle is being driven or is carrying passengers with a severe mobility or vision impairment you are exempt. Provided that you can prove this.
> 
> [/size][/color]


Does this really mean that if you have a scooter on the back or even in a garage you don't need a sticker at all? Even for a 3,500 kg plus diesel?

Dick


----------



## EJB

The Umwelt zones are restricted to the center of larger cities.

Eg......Hannover:-

http://www.hannover-gis.de/gis/karte.cfm?thema=28

The cities currently in effect and those coming in 2010:-

http://www.umwelt-plakette.de/int_england.php?SID=999a6m779rk7uuevee3i98q725

HTH.


----------



## Glandwr

repeat my question " 

"Does this really mean that if you have a scooter on the back or even in a garage you don't need a sticker at all? Even for a 3,500 kg plus diesel?" 

I realise that the stickers would normally only be nesc. in urban situations but as someone who is often seduced by madam serendipity it would be useful to know if my horizons were limited. 

Dick


----------



## EJB

Is the sticker for the MH or the scooter??????????????

You do need a sticker for a MH if you enter the various areas.

PS. Read my second link.


----------



## Boff

Glandwr said:


> "Does this really mean that if you have a scooter on the back or even in a garage you don't need a sticker at all?


No, it does not.

You do not need a separate sticker for the scooter. But you need a sticker for the MH.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## JockandRita

Glandwr said:


> repeat my question "
> 
> "Does this really mean that if you have a scooter on the back or even in a garage you don't need a sticker at all? Even for a 3,500 kg plus diesel?"


Hi Dick,

Sorry if this may come across as being somewhat rude, but I can't believe that you asked the question in the first place, never mind repeating it. 8O

Why on earth would a vehicle that normally comes under the restrictions of the Umwelt zone, be suddenly exempt..................because it was conveying another vehicle which didn't come under the same restrictions. :?

Jock.

P.S. When you do get your MH, please be careful not to wander inside the M25, before doing your homework, otherwise it could be excruciatingly and embarrassingly painful.............financially.

Jock. :wink:


----------



## Glandwr

Ouch! I asked for that didn't I? Thanks Jock, Ted and Gerhard. I'm not normally a naïve, in fact I have led quite an adventurous life to date. Uni. Drop out, Yellow cab driver (Philadelphia 70/71), overland to India (through Kyber pass etc. 71/72), outback Australia 73/75. On return to UK I have had jobs and embarked on various ventures that mean that I am in the lucky position of being able to take early retirement. My wife joins me next year and we are off!!

Regarding the topic, I admit to now feeling a bit of a fool. 


peejay said:


> *Are there any exemptions relevant for motorhomers?*
> Yes;
> If you carry a motorcycle or scooter they are exempt.
> In general, all motor vehicles having less than 4 wheels are exempt.
> If your vehicle is being driven or is carrying passengers with a severe mobility or vision impairment you are exempt. Provided that you can prove this.


I had taken Peejay's excellent sticky too literally. My logic went thus: vehicles with less than 4 wheels are not covered by the Umwelt Zone regulations. Therefore there can't be a special exception for a motorhome carrying one as there is nothing to exempt. I believe that our legislators move in mysterious ways and often include loopholes for various reasons (eg. scooters = green?).

A triumph of hope over expectation, maybe but the first thing I do when I come across a restriction is to try and see a way around it.

Dick

p.s You think I'd be safer inside the M25 Jock, lol


----------



## JockandRita

Glandwr said:


> p.s You think I'd be safer inside the M25 Jock, lol


You will be Dick, with a Euro 3 Diesel or better, (for now), or a 16 ton ARV with four slide outs, and a huge "gas guzzling" petrol engine. :wink:

Good luck with your choice of MH to enjoy your joint retirement with. 

Regards,

Jock.


----------



## patp

Can I, tentatively - lest Jock tell me off , ask about pre 1997 diesel vehicles?

Pat


----------



## peejay

Hi Pat;

The answer is in the sticky at the beginning of the thread :wink:

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

_*Which vehicles qualify to display an 'Umweltplakette' ? *

Most diesel vehicles registered Jan 97 onwards and all petrol vehicles fitted with a catylytic convertor. Older diesel vehicles Euro1 compliant or less and petrol vehicles not fitted with cataylytic convertors will have to satisfy authorities that appropriate measures have been taken to enable a relevant sticker to be issued. _

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

So I would say pre 1979 diesels won't get a sticker unless you are willing to go through lots of expense & red tape.

Pete


----------



## whistlinggypsy

> ask about pre 1997 diesel vehicles?
> 
> So I would say pre 1979 diesels ?


Pete, what year are you both talking about :roll:

Sent for my new one for our new m/h 6 days ago to the Koln office and it arrived back Classe 4 this morning, even sent me back €5 change because I sent them €10 as I had no smaller, that's German efficiency for you.


----------



## peejay

whistlinggypsy said:


> Pete, what year are you both talking about :roll:


Err, pre 1997 diesels :?



> Sent for my new one for our new m/h 6 days ago to the Koln office and it arrived back Classe 4 this morning, even sent me back €5 change because I sent them €10 as I had no smaller, that's German efficiency for you.


Thats good news, the Koln website has now removed the link from their website with the original form and address. Did you copy the addres from your previous application ?

Pete


----------



## whistlinggypsy

> Thats good news, the Koln website has now removed the link from their website with the original form and address. Did you copy the addres from your previous application ?
> 
> Pete


Sure did Pete, I printed out a couple of their forms when I did it first time and used one of them, if you require a copy of the form and address pm me for one.

Bob


----------



## peejay

Thanks for the offer Bob, but i've already got my Grünen Feinstaubplakette :wink: 

Pete


----------



## patp

Thanks Pete :roll: 

The van is 1991.


----------



## JockandRita

patp said:


> Can I, tentatively - lest Jock tell me off , ask about pre 1997 diesel vehicles?
> 
> Pat


Och, away wi ye Pat. :lol:

Sorry to learn that it could be a bit of a hassle for you to get a Plakette. I don't know if I'll use mine, but it seemed a good idea to be prepared for our return trip in September.

Best regards,

Jock.


----------



## pete4x4

Just received my plakette, green for my 2009. Did it through the internet, took a couple of days to arrive.
Wish the Austrian Go-box was as easy


----------



## Carper

pete4x4 said:


> Just received my plakette, green for my 2009. Did it through the internet, took a couple of days to arrive.
> Wish the Austrian Go-box was as easy


Hi

You can get a Go-box on the main routes once you are in Austria. It can't be too hard, as i managed to get one :roll: :roll:

Never bothered with a Plakette for Germany, so i guess i'm in the same club as the French, Dutch and Italians :lol: :lol:


----------



## pete4x4

Carper said:


> pete4x4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just received my plakette, green for my 2009. Did it through the internet, took a couple of days to arrive.
> Wish the Austrian Go-box was as easy
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> You can get a Go-box on the main routes once you are in Austria. It can't be too hard, as i managed to get one :roll: :roll:
Click to expand...

It all changes Jan 1st as far as pricing is concerned, see other thread on this forum. Austria is being a real pain in the ass, actually their more like 6 inches up their own, but there you go.


----------



## andyandsue

*umvelt sticker*

easy , took v5 into first dekra office i saw and was given sticker free of charge in 5 min, nice chap insisted he stick it in him self , perhaps he wanted to see inside uk mobile home, if only uk dvla were as nice


----------



## arrow2

Applied to the Stadt Koln office, details on the web, sent them €15, 1 week later sticker arrives, yellow, with €10 change. A very easy way to do it and beats the €30 or so charged by another online firm.

Kevin


----------



## ICDSUN

Just collected mine yesterday whilst in Germany, current cost is €5.30, a little tip some offices may not be conversant with heavy oil as fuel type, I was asked is it diesel or petrol

TUV Sud
http://www.tuev-sued.de/car_vehicles/services/emissions_stickers_from_tuev_sued


----------



## JockandRita

arrow2 said:


> Applied to the Stadt Koln office, details on the web, sent them €15, 1 week later sticker arrives, yellow, with €10 change. A very easy way to do it and beats the €30 or so charged by another online firm.
> 
> Kevin


Hi Arrow2,

Next time you go to Germany, call into a small testing station/garage, and pick up a green plakette for €5/6. At Munich/Erding last year, all the non German registered MH owners were buying them, regardless of age..............and officially too. 8O
We've got one on our Euro 2 engined MH, (normally a Red plakette). :wink:

Regards,

Jock.


----------



## peejay

*Update for 2010*

An update for 2010;

For those travelling to Germany this year, have a look at the updated map below which shows the latest Cities/Towns affected and the minimum sticker requirements to enter those areas. You'll notice that some towns are gradually restricting access to red/yellow stickers.

You can also print this off in PDF format and take it with you if req'd, just click >here<










Pete


----------



## Boff

*Re: Update for 2010*

Hi!



peejay said:


> An update for 2010;


The update needs to be updated once again. :wink:

Lower Saxony's minister of transport has ordered the City of Hannover to allow vehicles with yellow stickers again. So from now on until end of 2011 Hannover is open for yellow stickers again.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## JockandRita

*Re: Update for 2010*



Boff said:


> The update needs to be updated once again. :wink:
> 
> Lower Saxony's minister of transport has ordered the City of Hannover to allow vehicles with yellow stickers again. So from now on until end of 2011 Hannover is open for yellow stickers again.
> 
> Best Regards,
> Gerhard


Hi Gerhard,

Would you know please, if Koln (Cologne), had a recent restriction on the red plakette ? I ask, as I was recently advised by two German chaps on the Stellplatz there, that I was lucky not to get stopped and fined for coming through the city on a red plakette, (at the time).
The PDF map above shows that not to be the case.

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## Hezbez

Anyone know the latest position is on getting a sticker?

We are doing the MHF Mosel/Rhine meet in June and if it is easy enough to get one when we are in Germany I'd rather get it that way.

Are the garages who 'sell' them few and far between or easy to find?

With my non existent grasp of the German language  , will they be able to work out what it is I want!

Thanks


----------



## hymerowner

My Hymer is too old to get one.

I have driven through a lot of zones with no problems and totally by accident - I didn't know about the zone and had no option by then.

Many areas are cunning - stellplatz and campsites are outside the zones. You would not want to drive through the city centre anyway!

In short - don't get hung up on it. Rhine and Moselle are brill Hezbez! just back from a week there with no probs.


----------



## bobandjane

Hi, the easiest way is:

https://formular.stadt-koeln.de/formular/feinstaubplakette/index.html

Where it says upload file: Leave blank. Photo copy your documents and send a 5 euro note.

And send to:

Stadt Koln 
Kfz - Zulassungsstelle 
Max - Glomsda - Strabe 4 
51105 Koln, Germany

We have had two now on the motorhomes and just got a green one for the car. You may not need one but its only 5 euros, and a 40 euro fine if caught in the zone, they are still against it in Germany, and many will not buy one because they don't get the one they want, and they are putting tickets on vehicles parked in the zones without a sticker.   Enjoy Germany. Bob.


----------



## peejay

Hezbez said:


> Anyone know the latest position is on getting a sticker?
> 
> We are doing the MHF Mosel/Rhine meet in June and if it is easy enough to get one when we are in Germany I'd rather get it that way.
> 
> Are the garages who 'sell' them few and far between or easy to find?
> 
> With my non existent grasp of the German language  , will they be able to work out what it is I want!
> 
> Thanks


Have a good read of the 1st post in this thread, things haven't really changed much, in fact they have probably improved as everyone is getting more familiar with the system.

All you need is your vehicle registration document and payment.

Then look for a TÜV or Dekra outlet (equivalent of our MOT providers) in the links provided in my 1st post or try the main dealer for your marque (Fiat, Ford etc) as alot of them also provide the stickers. 
Most of these are usually located on the outskirts of towns in the commercial areas.
A last resort would be vehicle registration centres.
You'll have no problems finding somewhere.

I've now succesfully bought stickers for 2 vehicles while in Germany, one at a Dekra outlet and one at a Fiat dealership.

Pete


----------



## hymerowner

Hang on - are all you people driving modern motorhomes? You are making it sound sooo easy - mine is 1993 and not eligible for a sticker.


And the spell checker here is total rubbish!


----------



## Boff

Hi,

sorry, had not looked into this thread for some time. Now there seems to be the need for some updates.



Boff said:


> Lower Saxony's minister of transport has ordered the City of Hannover to allow vehicles with yellow stickers again.


This update has to be updated once again, unfortunately: The City of Hannover has challenged the minister's ruling at court. And won. So it is back to green stickers only within Hannover. The magistrate has however promised not to fine non-local vehicles with yellow stickers during 2010.



JockandRita said:


> Would you know please, if Koln (Cologne), had a recent restriction on the red plakette ?


No, they don't. It is currently under discussion to ban vehicles with red stickers from 2011, but nothing has been decided yet and currently they are still allowed.



Hezbez said:


> Are the garages who 'sell' them few and far between or easy to find?


You will typically find them in the industrial estates surrounding most towns. Look for signs "TÜV" or "DEKRA", these are the institutions doing the bi-annual "MOT" tests on German vehicles, and sell the stickers.



Hezbez said:


> With my non existent grasp of the German language  , will they be able to work out what it is I want!


The word "Umweltplakette" should be sufficient. :wink:

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## Zozzer

I've had my yellow Umweltplakette for a couple of years, but I still find them confusing with the dates they come into force being different in many cities. Hopefully one day directions by Satnavs will be able to avoid these area's and anyone getting fined.


----------



## Spacerunner

I was pointed in the direction of this table by Gaspode.


Low Emission Zones for Germany
Road sign: Pollution Badge holders only
To improve the quality of life and most importantly the environment, 32 cities throughout Germany have or are about to implement new Low Emission Zones into which only vehicles displaying an "Emission Badge" (Umwelt Plakette) are allowed to enter. Vehicles entering a Green Zone and not displaying a badge are likely to be fined €40.

How: To obtain an "Emission Badge" the only item required is a vehicle registration document (V5) and the vehicle itself.

Where: In participating cities, Emission Badges are available from a wide range of outlets including repair centres, car dealers, MOT (Tüv) stations and vehicle licensing offices. On the internet Emission Badges can be purchased before travelling to Germany from Tüv Nord or Tüv Süd. 

Cost: The cost of a "Emission Badge" can vary from €5-€10

Validity: Any "Emission Badge" issued is valid for the entire life of the vehicle and throughout Germany.

Catergories: For non-German registered vehicles, classification depends on:

a.) date of registration
b.) definition of vehicle
c.) petrol or diesel 



Emission
Standard Age
(private cars) Sticker
Petrol 

before
01.01.1993
No Badge (Euro I)
Petrol after
01.01.1993 Green (Euro IV)
Diesel before
01.01.1997 No Badge (Euro I)
Diesel from 01.01.1997
- 31.12.2000 Red (Euro II)
Diesel from 01.01.2001
- 31.12.2005 Yellow (Euro III)
Diesel from
01.01.2006 Green (Euro IV)


The Future: From 2010 it is likely that only vehicles with a green or yellow "Emission Badge" will be allowed to enter a city centre, although this may vary and in some cities the phasing in period, with time and colour, may be different.

Green Zones: The cities participating in the Enviromental Green Zone scheme are -

January 2008: Berlin, Cologne, Dortmund, Hanover.

March 2008: Ilsfeld, Leonberg, Ludwigsburg, Mannheim, Reutlingen, Schwäbisch-Gmünd, Stuttgart, Tübingen.

July 2008: Frankfurt am Main (not confirmed), Regensburg (not confirmed)

October 2008: Munich.

January 2009: Nuremberg

January 2010: Darmstadt, Freiburg, Heidelberg, Karlsruhe, Mühlacker, Pforzheim, Pleidelsheim

Dates TBA.: Augsburg, Braunschweig, Dresden, Duesseldorf, Essen, Leipzig, Magdeburg, Ruhr Area, Ulm

top
Emission Badge - FAQ

Q.- Are there any vehicles which do not require a badge?

A.- Mopeds, motorcycles, machinery (diggers), ambulances and original vintage cars over 30 years old . All other vehicles including cars, vans, coaches and HGVs will have to display an Emission Badge. 

Q. - Will my vehicle be examined when applying for a Emission Badge?

A. - Your vehicle maybe looked at very briefly by an engineer, this is purely to establish the age and type of engine.

Q.- What do the colour categories represent?

A.- The four colour categories are directly linked to the European emission standards, these are sets of requirements defining the acceptable limits for exhaust emissions of new vehicles sold in EU member states. Euro 2 is Red, Euro 3 Orange and Euro 4 Green. Petrol vehicles with a catalytic converter are always Euro 4 and will automatically be entitled to a green badge.

Q.- Which vehicles will not be able to claim a badge?

A.- Vehicles without a catalytic converter or a particulate filter.

Q.- What can I do if a badge is refused?

A.- Failed, red or orange badge holders are encouraged to upgrade their vehicles with a catalytic converter, or for diesel engines a particulate filter. Vehicles fitted with such filters can reduce the toxicity of emissions or soot from exhaust gas by 85%-100%. Most upgraded vehicles will be able to claim a green badge which is necessary for entering a green zone in 2010. 

Q.- How is the scheme enforced?

A.- Anyone caught with out a valid Emission Badge within a Low Emission Zone, either on the move or parking, will be fined €40.German driving licence holders will also face one penalty point. Enforcement will be managed by the police, local authorities and traffic wardens.


----------



## JockandRita

My advice is..........if you need a plakette, wait until you get to Germany, and purchase one locally form a small outlet. You may well be able to purchase a Green one, even if your vehicle does not come under that category. You won't know, until you try.

(We were red, but are now green. :wink: :wink: :wink: ).

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## greenasthegrass

I have trouble finding Stellplatz never mind small outlets! ha! show me the form!!!!

Please


Greenie


----------



## chrisgog

joining in here for info


----------



## Glandwr

Spacerunner said:


> A.- Failed, red or orange badge holders are encouraged to upgrade their vehicles with a catalytic converter, or for diesel engines a particulate filter. Vehicles fitted with such filters can reduce the toxicity of emissions or soot from exhaust gas by 85%-100%. Most upgraded vehicles will be able to claim a green badge which is necessary for entering a green zone in 2010.


Just being looking at Mobile.de and found this for sale
Its a 2001 first reg but has a green sticker (presumably upgraded by two levels) 
Anybody had any experience of this? 
Anybody know approx. cost of such an upgrade? and
Anybody know if such an upgrade is acceptable to Boris' LEZ

Thanks Dick


----------



## peejay

Dick;

There was an article in a German m/h mag about this, if my translation is correct (and don't take this as gospel), in Germany it would cost about €3,950 fitted for a particle filter and all its asociated gubbins.

The twintec site lists them as just over €2,000 but i don't think thats fitted.

>Twintec.de<

If Gerhard sees this he would be able to supply more reliable info i'm sure.

Sorry, dunno about how it relates to the LEZ

Pete


----------



## nicholsong

Hello Dick

Since vehicles which qualify for a Green Sticker would automatically do so from 2006, when they would have been built with a Euro IV engine, it would imply that the engine has been modified to this standard.

However it is better check this just in case it is a dodgy sticker.

I have had a quote to modify my Euro III to a Euro IV for £3,000.

Incidently the LEZ was not Boris's idea - he has only inherited it from Ken. As you may know the consultation period on the implimentation date of 3rd Jan 2012 for the Euro IV requirement for >3.5t was extended from 28th June till 4th July, but I do not know why.

There is still an outside chance that Boris may not enforce it. 

Geoff


----------



## AL8

Just back from The Germany and if anyone is interested....

It seems to me that this scheme is well and truely part of the German way of life now, with the restrictions beginning to take a grip, eg. Munchen went Yellow & Green only this month.

Don't expect to be reminded every 100 meters, I think I only saw 1 sign on my appraoach to Munich & I was in & out for 3 days.

Research what colour you are whilst here & then get you sticker at the first TUV you can find (details elsewhere on this thread), E5 for the life of the vehicle. I'm no expert on The Germany but it just seems to make sense to me to get the sticker & be done with it, if you want to visit the areas effected.

If your colour does not match the requirements for the city/area you want to visit, park outside the area & use the great & cheap public transport.

Well that's my take on it


----------



## Glandwr

nicholsong said:


> I have had a quote to modify my Euro III to a Euro IV for £3,000.


Thanks Geoff where did you get this and was it from a TfL approved supplier, (the only ones they will accept apparently)? Incidentally whereas German regs state that their sticker is for the life of the vehicle. TfL states that a modified/upgraded one will need to be retested every year if I read it correctly. See bottom of this page http://www.tfl.gov.uk/roadusers/lez/comply/5074.aspx

Dick


----------



## nicholsong

Dick 

I did get the quote from a Tfl approved suppler/fitter but I cannot remember which one. I think they are in Croydon or nearby and do lots of London vehicles.

Yes it does appear that a re-test is necessary, but it only seems to be similar to the car MOT where emissions are tested as part of the MOT.

Geoff


----------



## Addie

bobandjane said:


> Hi, the easiest way is:
> 
> https://formular.stadt-koeln.de/formular/feinstaubplakette/index.html
> 
> Where it says upload file: Leave blank. Photo copy your documents and send a 5 euro note.
> 
> And send to:
> 
> Stadt Koln
> Kfz - Zulassungsstelle
> Max - Glomsda - Strabe 4
> 51105 Koln, Germany


Just to confirm I followed this method in September 2010 and recieved my sticker today, 4th October 2010 so this method is still valid.

Adam


----------



## RedSonja

Yes I too followed this method after reading Addiers post. Printed off the form (Thanks Jane) and attached my 5 euro note and have received it back today. Less than a week turnaround Good German efficiency.

Sonja


----------



## PAT4NEIL

Hi 

This might have been covered elsewhere so forgive me if I am repeating something.

We have just sent of for the sticker for the motorhome, no problems.

It then occured to me that we might need to apply for one for our scooter as well.

Can anyone confirm if we need to get one for our 2008 300cc Honda scooter

Thanks

Neil


----------



## peejay

Hi Neil;

Its all there way back in the first post of the thread...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-409124.html#409124

_"*Are there any exemptions relevant for motorhomers? *

Yes; 
If you carry a motorcycle or scooter they are exempt. 
In general, all motor vehicles having less than 4 wheels are exempt. 
If your vehicle is being driven or is carrying passengers with a severe mobility or vision impairment you are exempt. Provided that you can prove this. "_

Pete


----------



## PAT4NEIL

Thanks 

I did see that bit but was still abit confused ( not hard to do )

I think that is telling me that if the scooter is on a rack on the motorhome being carried it's exempt

Not sure what "In General" Means when refering to vehicle with less than 4 wheels.

My question really is " if I ride into town on the scooter is it exempt"

Thanks 

Neil


----------



## peejay

Sorry for the confusion, I probably could have worded that paragragh a bit better.

Yes, two and three wheeled vehicles are exempt from the charge, so you are ok to ride into umweltzones on your scooter, no sticker is required.

I'm sure I had a proper link to this when I researched it but of course I can't find it now. :roll:

Below is a quick translated link from an Umweltzone website, not an official answer but best I can do for now.

>Plakette24.de Link<

Pete


----------



## PAT4NEIL

Thanks a lot Pete,

I wasnt on planning on taking the mower but now I will.

Clear link

Thanks

Neil


----------



## peejay

Kein problem und sicheres reisen!

No sticker needed and you'll also be able to mow your own pitch :lol: 

Pete


----------



## Midnightrambler

I am sure the answer to this question is in there somewhere, but I can't find it.
Which side of the windscreen should the sticker be fitted? Or does it not matter.
Thanks in advance
Alan


----------



## BlueMonkey

Midnightrambler,
The sticker should be placed at bottom right hand corner of the windscreen. You need to get it right first time cos trying to remove it and resticking it may damage it.
In Munich where I was living before coming here, the system exists and works quite well. Interestingly, only larger vehicles e.g. motorhomes etc., attracted the attention of the police, whereas cars, which also have to comply, were not so subject to scrutiny.
As a point aside and possibly unconnected with this post, Germany is now considering bringing in the vignette system for its autobahns just like its neighbours to the east and south. Oh joy!
regards


----------



## Midnightrambler

Thanks Blue Monkey and for the additional info.
Alan


----------



## 113016

peejay said:


> Hi;
> 
> After lots of posts on the subject, this is an attempt to clarify the pollution sticker situation in Germany for UK Motorhomers and bring all the relevant info into one place.
> Particular thanks go to Gerhard (Boff) for proof reading it for me and suggesting additional Information. Vielen Dank Gerhard!
> 
> *General information and FAQ;*
> 
> Umweltzone = Pollutuion Zone
> 
> Umweltplakette = Pollution Zone Sticker
> 
> Regardless of you being a visitor to Germany in your motorhome there is now a legal requirement for you to purchase and display an 'Umweltplakette' in the windscreen of your vehicle to enable you to travel with your motorhome within the stipulated inner areas of certain German Towns/Cities. Some Towns/Cities have already implemented the system and others will follow. Read the links at the bottom for more information of affected areas and the dates they come into effect.
> Its worth noting that there is absolutely no obligation to buy a sticker to enter Germany itself, most folk will enjoy their travels without one - its only if you need to venture into the inner city areas that you will need to purchase a sticker.
> 
> *Which vehicles qualify to display an 'Umweltplakette' ?*
> 
> Most diesel vehicles registered Jan 97 onwards and all petrol vehicles fitted with a catylytic convertor. Older diesel vehicles Euro1 compliant or less and petrol vehicles not fitted with cataylytic convertors will have to satisfy authorities that appropriate measures have been taken to enable a relevant sticker to be issued.
> 
> *Generally, what colour sticker can I expect to get for my motorhome?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red Sticker; Diesel Vehs - Registered Jan 1997 - Dec 2000
> 
> Yellow Sticker; Diesel Vehs - Registered Jan 2001 - Dec 2005
> 
> Green Sticker; Diesel Vehs - Registered Jan 2006 to Present
> 
> All Petrol Vehs (with fitted catalytic convertor) Registered Jan 1993 to present will comply for a green sticker
> 
> If you are issued with a green sticker you can expect to be able to access vitually all inner city regions and less areas on a graduating scale with yellow and red stickers. Vehicles displaying no sticker will not be able to enter any umwelt zones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *How does it work?*
> 
> At the begin of an Umwelt Zone you will find a sign like the one above. The upper part of the sign basically prohibits all vehicles that are affected from driving into the zone. The lower part then exempts all these vehicles from the ban that carry the appropriate sticker. German legislation requires that the signs are positioned so that when you see them you still have a chance to (legally) turn around and avoid entering the zone.
> 
> *What if I don't display the required sticker and travel in an 'umwelt zone'?*
> 
> You will be subject to a €40 fine and 1 point on your licence. Whether the endorsement will be transferred to the UK is not clear at the moment. The penalty point however only has relevance for permanent residents of Germany, so it might happen that for foreigners the fine is doubled. Be aware that it does not matter whether you are actually caught driving in the zone, or just parking.
> 
> *How much does it cost and what do I need to purchase a sticker?*
> 
> It will cost you €5 and you will need to present your V5C registration document or a photocopy if applying by post to obtain a sticker. The sticker will remain valid for the life of the vehicle and is valid for all Umweltzones througout Germany regardless of where you purchased it.
> 
> *What do I do once I have received the sticker? *
> 
> If not already done by the issuing authority, write your vehicle's registration number on the white field of the sticker, and then attach it "with its own adhesive" on the windscreen at a convenient place. Note that stickers not or not permanently attached to the windscreen - e.g. placed on top of the dashboard or attached with sticky tape - are NOT considered as valid.
> 
> *What if I am on an Autobahn travelling through an 'Umweltzone', do I have to display a sticker?*
> 
> No, all Autobahns that pass through umweltzones are currently exempt from the regulations.
> 
> *Are there any exemptions relevant for motorhomers?*
> 
> Yes;
> If you carry a motorcycle or scooter they are exempt.
> In general, all motor vehicles having less than 4 wheels are exempt.
> If your vehicle is being driven or is carrying passengers with a severe mobility or vision impairment you are exempt. Provided that you can prove this.
> 
> *How do I get one of these 'stickers' ?*
> 
> There are 2 options for you here;
> 1 - Purchase your sticker by post before your visit Germany.
> 2 - Purchase the sticker as you enter the country, or while you are transiting Germany.
> 
> *Purchasing by post.....*
> 
> Download and print off the following form....
> 
> http://www.stadt-koeln.de/imperia/md/content/pdfdateien/pdf57/umweltzone/21.pdf
> 
> .....fill out the relevant details, attach a photocopy of your V5C registration document (Do not send your original) and a €5 note and post it off. It would be prudent to allow at least 14 days possibly more for a reply. There have been some reports of delays but similarly many have received theirs promptly, the decision is yours.
> 
> **The above pdf link option has been removed by Koeln - I am looking for other options, update to follow**
> 
> Update - Since the above ammendment, I have only managed to find one possible online application at a cost of €14.99....
> 
> >TUV Sud Application<
> 
> All others i've found involve a costly BACS bank transfer, please pm me if you find another link and I'll update the post.
> 
> *Purchasing whilst in Germany.....*
> 
> Lots of options for you here, they are available from TÜV, DEKRA (German equivalent of MOT stations) and Zullassungsstelle (Veh registration centres). In addition they can also be purchased from many Vehicle Main Dealers. I got mine from the Ford main dealer in Goslar. The majority of these can usually be found on the outskirts of towns, often in the industrial areas.
> 
> Some of the following links are German, some English, but all are fairly self explanatory...
> 
> ::TÜV stations North::
> 
> ::TÜV Stations Rheinland or Mid::
> 
> ::TÜV Stations South::
> 
> ::Veh Registration Centres or Zulassungsstelle::
> 
> :EKRA Centres:: and enter the req'd town in the box marked 'ort'.
> 
> If you have looked at the above links it will be apparent that there are many outlets where you can purchase your sticker, you should have no problem finding one.
> 
> Some useful links that might help;
> 
> http://www.lowemissionzones.eu/content/view/45/61/lang,en/
> 
> http://www.germany-tourism.de/ENG/infocenter/travel_in_germany.htm
> 
> http://www.bmu.de/english/air_pollution_control/general_information/doc/40740.php
> 
> http://www.umwelt-plakette.de/int_england.php?SID=tr9c52nurn3ofks3n3mcd8urb7
> 
> Above all, enjoy your stay in Germany, its a great country to explore in a motorhome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gute fahrt!
> 
> pete
> 
> :wink: Bum covering statement - Please not that this is only my interpretaion of the current situation and should be used as a rough guide only. You should satisfy yourself accordingly that you comply with the relevant regulations.


Excellent post Peejay, Thank you


----------



## muddibootz

After passing close to some umwelt zones earlier this year, I decided to get a sticker just in case. I was able to order from Berlin online at a cost of just €6 with a scan of the V5C (log book). Our green sticker for our 2006 diesel motorhome came in less than a week.

https://www.berlin.de/labo/kfz/dienstleistungen/feinstaubplakette.shop.en.php


----------



## scept1c

I'm in Croatia now and will be in Hungary soon. We plan to return to UK via Austria and Germany.

My van had a sticker until March when I was en route to Dover. Just south of Birmingham on M6 travelling at 60 mph, a pheasant decided it wanted to cross in front of me and didn't make it. It smashed the windscreen. The sticker could not be removed in one piece so I'll have to buy another when I get to Germany.

I'm not sure where I will get one but best advice so far is to call into a German Fiat dealer who should be able to supply it.


----------



## teemyob

*ordered*

Just ordered mine from the link above by 
"muddibootz"

I doubt we shall need it, but lasts for a good while. You never know might end up having to drive into a zone and for the sake of a shade over A Fiver, may as well have one. Something else we will not have to worry about.

Thanks everyone for the very helpful posts, links and updates.

TM


----------



## barryd

Im off to Germany in a couple of weeks. I presume its pointless me sending off now and pointless anyway by the sound of it as my van is a 1996 Kontiki 2.5 diesel.

Im only going up the Mosel then down the Rhine to the Black Forest into Switzerland so I wont be visiting any big towns. I have a Blue Badge anyway does that make a difference?

I usually just park a few miles away and use the scooter if Im visiting a city but sods law I will have to drive through one.

What should I do?

Cheers
Barry


----------



## teemyob

*do*



barryd said:


> Im off to Germany in a couple of weeks. I presume its pointless me sending off now and pointless anyway by the sound of it as my van is a 1996 Kontiki 2.5 diesel.
> 
> Im only going up the Mosel then down the Rhine to the Black Forest into Switzerland so I wont be visiting any big towns. I have a Blue Badge anyway does that make a difference?
> 
> I usually just park a few miles away and use the scooter if Im visiting a city but sods law I will have to drive through one.
> 
> What should I do?
> 
> Cheers
> Barry


Hello Barry,

You could order one, the website says 7-14 days for foreign delivery. Few on here say delivered in 7 days.

We came back from Switerland through Germany and travelled through some towns. One just through Basel, name escapes me. Rudesheim and Geldern. Bever saw an UMWELT Sign anywhere.

But we are back there in a few weeks and will be spending quite a few weeks/weekends there in the coming months, so thought it best.

TM


----------



## 96706

muddibootz said:


> After passing close to some umwelt zones earlier this year, I decided to get a sticker just in case. I was able to order from Berlin online at a cost of just €6 with a scan of the V5C (log book). Our green sticker for our 2006 diesel motorhome came in less than a week.
> 
> https://www.berlin.de/labo/kfz/dienstleistungen/feinstaubplakette.shop.en.php


Sent off for mine last week from www.berlin.de, as we changed our van to a 2.8 HDI AS Executive, from a 2005 2.0 HDI Symbol.

Turned up within 3 days, a Green sticker instead of the previous Yellow one. Cost was 6 euros ( £5.39 ), so great result there and we're ready to travel in a few weeks.

Well done to you all for the heads up on this info.


----------



## teemyob

*3 days*

There you go Barry, 3 Days.

Order Here

You will need to scan your V5

I am going to try and mount the Sticker on something so I can remove it.

I am still having problems with my Windscreen so it will have to come out again.

TM


----------



## barryd

*Re: 3 days*



teemyob said:


> There you go Barry, 3 Days.
> 
> Order Here
> 
> You will need to scan your V5
> 
> I am going to try and mount the Sticker on something so I can remove it.
> 
> I am still having problems with my Windscreen so it will have to come out again.
> 
> TM


Yeah but whats the point? My van is 1996 so looking at the website it wont be allowed to go in any zones anyway.


----------



## 96706

When I stick the new Sticker in the van, I'll put it in a road tax holder so it can easily be removed. 
Placed upside down and close to the bottom of the screen, it can't be tampered with easily & won't get any condensation dripping to the pouch either.

Last time I stuck the old Yellow sticker straight on the windscreen, which was alright until we had to remove it when the windscreen was replaced. 
They don't respond to well to hot air to unpeel them!


----------



## teemyob

*Re: 3 days*



barryd said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> 
> There you go Barry, 3 Days.
> 
> Order Here
> 
> You will need to scan your V5
> 
> I am going to try and mount the Sticker on something so I can remove it.
> 
> I am still having problems with my Windscreen so it will have to come out again.
> 
> TM
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but whats the point? My van is 1996 so looking at the website it wont be allowed to go in any zones anyway.
Click to expand...

I did not read that bit Barry.

Is it Diesel?


----------



## barryd

*Re: 3 days*



teemyob said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> 
> There you go Barry, 3 Days.
> 
> Order Here
> 
> You will need to scan your V5
> 
> I am going to try and mount the Sticker on something so I can remove it.
> 
> I am still having problems with my Windscreen so it will have to come out again.
> 
> TM
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but whats the point? My van is 1996 so looking at the website it wont be allowed to go in any zones anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did not read that bit Barry.
> 
> Is it Diesel?
Click to expand...

Yep. 2.5 td


----------



## teemyob

*Re: ordered - Arrived*



teemyob said:


> Just ordered mine from the link above by
> "muddibootz"
> 
> I doubt we shall need it, but lasts for a good while. You never know might end up having to drive into a zone and for the sake of a shade over A Fiver, may as well have one. Something else we will not have to worry about.
> 
> Thanks everyone for the very helpful posts, links and updates.
> 
> TM


feinstaubplakette arrived in the post this morning.

So took 5 working Days.


----------



## Spwt

Can you get away with just one page of the Reg. doc or do you have to send them all, please?

Thanks.


----------



## Addie

Spwt said:


> Can you get away with just one page of the Reg. doc or do you have to send them all, please?
> 
> Thanks.


Just the page with the engine size / reg number / vin / weight etc on.


----------



## Spwt

Brilliant!

Thanks Addie. I was beginning to think I'd asked a really stupid question.

Thanks again.


----------



## scept1c

Replaced my sticker for €5 last week at a TUV station in Regen Bavaria.

No problems, Googled TUV Bavaria and found this list of Service Centres.

http://www.tuev-sued.de/car_vehicles/tuev_sued_service_centre2/bavaria


----------



## Zozzer

scept1c said:


> Replaced my sticker for €5 last week at a TUV station in Regen Bavaria.
> 
> No problems, Googled TUV Bavaria and found this list of Service Centres.
> 
> http://www.tuev-sued.de/car_vehicles/tuev_sued_service_centre2/bavaria


That's how I did it. My windscreen needed replacing just before we went on holiday in 2010, so I just google for TUV station on my route and called in at Füssen. All very quick and painless. Should I ever need another I'll do the same agian.


----------



## peejay

An update for 2011;

For those travelling to Germany this year, have a look at the updated (Jul 2011) map below which shows the latest Cities/Towns affected and the minimum sticker requirements to enter those areas....










For a larger version and one you can also print off in PDF format and take with you if req'd, just click >here<

Pete


----------



## therabbits

Muddibootz - Thanks for the info re berlin.de. Got my sticker back in 7 days for 6€. All set for our next trip now


----------



## zulurita

muddibootz said:


> After passing close to some umwelt zones earlier this year, I decided to get a sticker just in case. I was able to order from Berlin online at a cost of just €6 with a scan of the V5C (log book). Our green sticker for our 2006 diesel motorhome came in less than a week.
> 
> https://www.berlin.de/labo/kfz/dienstleistungen/feinstaubplakette.shop.en.php


Thanks for your link muddibootz.

Just ordered mine for the new motorhome. Cheaper than the TUV Sud that I used on the last motorhome, online.

I did find it strange I had to convert picture of V5 to a zip file instead of sending it as a jpeg so hope it comes out ok.

Maybe it would have worked as a jpeg but the site said something about sending it as a zip.


----------



## nicholsong

Pete 

Thanks for latest map.

As my engine is Euro III it looks as though a yellow sticker is becoming less and less useful.

Will a city, such as Berlin, which now only permits entry for Green stickers issue a yellow sticker? Has anyone done this?

Does anyone know whether Germany will accept any of the filters approved by Tfl for the London Emission Zone for a Euro IV upgrade? I believe Tfl will only accept a filter fitted by a fitter on their approved list, which are all in UK. 

Who approves filter upgrades in Germany and do they publish a list, which I could then cross-check with Tfl's list?

I get the nasty feeling that if one had a filter fitted (at 2-3 grand) in either country one might be in a 'Catch 22' situation in which it is not universally accepted.

Sorry if any of this is answered somewhere on what is now quite a long thread.

Geoff


----------



## JockandRita

nicholsong said:


> I get the nasty feeling that if one had a filter fitted (at 2-3 grand) in either country one might be in a 'Catch 22' situation in which it is not universally accepted.


Hi Geoff,

If the conversion was European Type Approved, it should be accepted by TFL...............but that's just a thought, rather than confirmed info.

Regards,

Jock.


----------



## satco

hi Geoff ,

well , in our German "Wohnmobilforum" we have a trade member
who is really an expert in filter systems and owner of a Fiat garage.

link : http://www.mw-fahrzeugtechnik.de/

possibly he can help you as well , in answering your questions
in matters of filter systems and prices.
When you are travelling Germany anyway , it might be a good idea
to stop over in Wetzlar  ( if the offer is a bargain of course...)

only a fortnight ago , he spoke about the filter upgrade from yellow to green for about 1000.- Euro incl. VAT

regards
Jan


----------



## nicholsong

Jan

Thanks I have sent them an e-mail and hope to speak to them soon.

Geoff


----------



## Old_Adventurer

*German Umwelt plakett*

Just to update readers on obtaining the windscreen sticker that will enable you to enter German LEZs.
On Tuesday last week I went on to www.berlin.de and filled in the relevant form, attached a scanned copy of my V5, and sent it off along with a credit card payment of 6 Euros.
I received the windscreen sticker in the post on Saturday.
Good result, and much quicler than I anticipated.


----------



## lucy2

*Re: German Umwelt plakett*



Old_Adventurer said:


> Just to update readers on obtaining the windscreen sticker that will enable you to enter German LEZs.
> On Tuesday last week I went on to www.berlin.de and filled in the relevant form, attached a scanned copy of my V5, and sent it off along with a credit card payment of 6 Euros.
> I received the windscreen sticker in the post on Saturday.
> Good result, and much quicler than I anticipated.


Many thanks for the posting, have just applied for my sticker for my trip in Aug & Sept

regards

chris


----------



## j50jwr

*Many thanks*

Many thanks for this timely reminder, I've just ordered mine from Berlin.de. I think the requirement for zipping the docs only applies to multiple applications, I just sent the 2nd page as a PDF.

John


----------



## lucy2

*Re: German Umwelt plakett*



Old_Adventurer said:


> Just to update readers on obtaining the windscreen sticker that will enable you to enter German LEZs.
> On Tuesday last week I went on to www.berlin.de and filled in the relevant form, attached a scanned copy of my V5, and sent it off along with a credit card payment of 6 Euros.
> I received the windscreen sticker in the post on Saturday.
> Good result, and much quicler than I anticipated.


 Got my sticker just as quick, very impressed.

One thing does concern me is that this sticker only applies to berlin, according to this https://umwelt-plakette.de/sprachau...&transmitter=&navID=&lang=2&step=1&country=26 their are more cites in germany operating this umwelt and the cost is 30 euro to 40 euro . Have i bought the wrong sticker?????????


----------



## j50jwr

*berlin only?*

Hi There Lucy2, I hope you're not right. There are lots of posts at the beginning of this topic mentioning a cost of 5 euros, and some more about other organisations charging lots more, that's the commercial world we live in. 
I'm sure if the earlier posters had not got what they wanted, we would have heard by now. I guess we'll see.

John


----------



## JockandRita

*Re: German Umwelt plakett*



lucy2 said:


> One thing does concern me is that this sticker only applies to berlin, according to this https://umwelt-plakette.de/sprachau...&transmitter=&navID=&lang=2&step=1&country=26 their are more cites in germany operating this umwelt and the cost is 30 euro to 40 euro . Have i bought the wrong sticker?????????


That is news to me Lucy, and we've had an Umwelt Plakette for some time now. 
We paid €6.00 for the last one, and understood it to be valid throughout the whole of Germany, for the life of the vehicle, regardless of a change of ownership.

As far as I am aware that ruling has not changed, so please don't be sucked into purchasing any other plakettes, by the commercial suppliers.

If there had been a ruling change Pete, (Peejay), one of our more experienced visitors to Germany, would have been on here advising us about it.

Regards,

Jock.


----------



## commuter

update - we got our yellow plakette this week from a Dekra office in Sindelfingen at a cost of €6 which covers us for any location in Germany for the life of the vehicle. We started to do an on line application via one organisation which was going to cost us €70 after you added in the options as UK reg vehicle, quick delivery etc so I would avoid these online agents/vendors and just get the location of a Dekra office 

Does anyone have any more info regarding filters fitted in Germany? Having seen the £3000+ it was going to cost in the UK we thought it worth checking if the German fitted filters were also good for lez. Anyone know cost or if lez accept it as a suitable filter?


----------



## Solwaybuggier

I've just applied - it is quite easy to get drawn towards the commercial sites charging upwards of €29 when you search - but the Berlin city government site charging €6 and English language version is here.

Just have to hope now my application works OK!


----------



## Glandwr

I am in Germany at the moment. A planned trip but I did not get the sticker in advance thinking it would all be part of the experience to buy it in the first town. Crossed from Colmar in Alsace to Freiburg and asked chap at stellaplaz how? He said Rathouse, and with a wink explained that the nice lady there regularly hands out yellows to anything younger than herself.

Sure enough went in with my registration details (having worked out that I was a green - >3.5 and first reg 03.) Guess what a lovely smile and a yellow!!!

Thought I might share it :wink: Wonder if it willhelp with Boris :lol: 

PS also saved a euro (5 in total). 

Tip to first timers don't panic crossing the border without one I've just walked around the 40 odd German vans on the stellplaz and only about a quarter seem to display any sticker at all.

Dick


----------



## JockandRita

Glandwr said:


> I am in Germany at the moment. A planned trip but I did not get the sticker in advance thinking it would all be part of the experience to buy it in the first town. Crossed from Colmar in Alsace to Freiburg and asked chap at stellaplaz how? He said Rathouse, and with a wink explained that the nice lady there regularly hands out yellows to anything younger than herself.
> 
> Sure enough went in with my registration details (having worked out that I was a green - >3.5 and first reg 03.) Guess what a lovely smile and a yellow!!!
> 
> Thought I might share it :wink: Wonder if it willhelp with Boris :lol:
> 
> PS also saved a euro (5 in total).
> 
> Tip to first timers don't panic crossing the border without one I've just walked around the 40 odd German vans on the stellplaz and only about a quarter seem to display any sticker at all.
> 
> Dick


For the extra Euro, I got a green plakette, (any city, any time) and our MH has a Euro 2 engine. :wink:

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## locovan

Glandwr said:


> I am in Germany at the moment. A planned trip but I did not get the sticker in advance thinking it would all be part of the experience to buy it in the first town. Crossed from Colmar in Alsace to Freiburg and asked chap at stellaplaz how? He said Rathouse, and with a wink explained that the nice lady there regularly hands out yellows to anything younger than herself.
> 
> Sure enough went in with my registration details (having worked out that I was a green - >3.5 and first reg 03.) Guess what a lovely smile and a yellow!!!
> 
> Thought I might share it :wink: Wonder if it willhelp with Boris :lol:
> 
> PS also saved a euro (5 in total).
> 
> Tip to first timers don't panic crossing the border without one I've just walked around the 40 odd German vans on the stellplaz and only about a quarter seem to display any sticker at all.
> 
> Dick


I wish Boris would listen and do it the way the germans do it instead of the crippling fine he is imposing. :roll:


----------



## zulurita

Solwaybuggier said:


> I've just applied - it is quite easy to get drawn towards the commercial sites charging upwards of €29 when you search - but the Berlin city government site charging €6 and English language version is here.
> 
> Just have to hope now my application works OK!


Just ordered mine for new motorhome. Last time I ordered one from this site it came quite quickly.


----------



## bulawayolass

Because we are going to be going into Germany all being well l was looking to order our sticker just found these folks but they dont ask for any documents so wondering if you think/know if they are legit..put their home page as do lots of different tolls in various countries

Toll Tickets


----------



## Nethernut

bulawayolass said:


> Because we are going to be going into Germany all being well l was looking to order our sticker just found these folks but they dont ask for any documents so wondering if you think/know if they are legit..put their home page as do lots of different tolls in various countries
> 
> Toll Tickets


They are expensive, if you look further back on this topic you will find a link to the Cologne office where you can order one for Euro 5, you need to show your documents whether you buy online or at a car dealership in Germany!


----------



## satco

but why order this damned sticker via mail ?? just stop at a bigger
garage in Germany and ask for that sticker , they`ll charge you with Euro 5.- for it. that`s it

Jan


----------



## Zozzer

satco said:


> but why order this damned sticker via mail ?? just stop at a bigger
> garage in Germany and ask for that sticker , they`ll charge you with Euro 5.- for it. that`s it
> 
> Jan


I had no option but to do this a few years ago when I had to replace the windscreen the week before we deaprted the UK.

It was all VERY EASY, I just called in a Tüv garage armed with my log book and a €5 note. It allowed me to practice my very limited German.

"Haben Sie eine Umweltplakette bitte" worked just a treat.


----------



## Nethernut

We too did this last year, stopped in Bad Salzuflen and went to the local car dealer. We didn't have our V5 as it hadn't arrived before we left, just showed them the forms from Peugot and Bailey, not a problem, they just printed out the sticker and took the Euro 5.

Thought we were the exception as everyone else seems to order on line!!


----------



## drcotts

We got ours in a garage last year.

Like others have sai - if you have a broken windscreen like i did earlier this month you cannot get the bugger off so need to buy a new one.

Any attempt to remove it with heat etc renders it useless. We have just obtained another one via post.

Phill


----------



## bulawayolass

Was thinking easier to get online will look at doing it the other way ok thanks l know will be more Q but not just yet Many thanks


----------



## Nethernut

I've just ordered a new plakatte online - ordered it from the Berlin office, Euro 6 and could pay by Visa (or master card) so no hassle. We had to replace the one purchased last year as our windscreen had to be replaced (too big a crack from stone thrown up by truck to be repaired). They had steamed off the sticker but looking at it it is too damaged, not worth the hassle of not being accepted for Euro 6!!

Here is the link:

http://www.environmental-badge.co.uk/en/shop.html


----------



## BwB

Nethernut said:


> I've just ordered a new plakatte online - ordered it from the Berlin office, Euro 6 and could pay by Visa (or master card) so no hassle. We had to replace the one purchased last year as our windscreen had to be replaced (too big a crack from stone thrown up by truck to be repaired). They had steamed off the sticker but looking at it it is too damaged, not worth the hassle of not being accepted for Euro 6!!
> 
> Here is the link:
> 
> http://www.environmental-badge.co.uk/en/shop.html


6 Euro? I was thinking I would order one of these just in case but the price seems to be €29.99 for the "write your own numberplate" version. That's a bit more of a considered purchase.

Or is €6 the price for just a replacement sticker?

Sorry if I'm being a bit dim.


----------



## JockandRita

BwB said:


> 6 Euro? I was thinking I would order one of these just in case but the price seems to be €29.99 for the "write your own numberplate" version. That's a bit more of a considered purchase.
> 
> Or is €6 the price for just a replacement sticker?
> 
> Sorry if I'm being a bit dim.


No your not being dim BwB, but (respectfully), you will be if you cough up €29.99 for the plakette. 8O

If you don't want to wait until you travel into Germany, order one using >>this link<< and you won't get ripped off by coughing up a ridiculous price of €29.99.

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## tony_g

JockandRita said:


> BwB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 6 Euro? I was thinking I would order one of these just in case but the price seems to be €29.99 for the "write your own numberplate" version. That's a bit more of a considered purchase.
> 
> Or is €6 the price for just a replacement sticker?
> 
> Sorry if I'm being a bit dim.
> 
> 
> 
> No your not being dim BwB, but (respectfully), you will be if you cough up €29.99 for the plakette. 8O
> 
> If you don't want to wait until you travel into Germany, order one using >>this link<< and you won't get ripped off by coughing up a ridiculous price of €29.99.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Jock.
Click to expand...

Have just replaced mine following replacement of a cracked windscreen. As before, I went via the Berlin site and received the new one 3 days after firing off my online application. Seems Germany doesn't only provide world class football teams!


----------



## homercostello

just received my badge today and well chuffed a green one which means i can access any stelplatz that is in any city area. ordered from Berlin office and just took four days from ordering and only 6 euro.


----------



## DeeGee7

My sticker arrived today, ordered on line from the Berlin office on Saturday night at 11pm costing €6. As Tony_G said Germany don't only have world class football teams. So thanks to Jock and Rita for providing the link.


----------



## Nethernut

We too ordered one on Saturday from the Berlin office and received it today.


----------



## MotorhomeWiFi

Just ordered ours from Berlin.de also: http://bit.ly/fBOuf0

Arrived in 3 working days. Got to love the German efficiency!


----------



## DaveTheFramer

Got a green one from Berlin office, ordered on the 8th. here today.

2007 diesel Transit based Rymor. Well chuffed.

Dave


----------



## aikidoamigo

I looked on he website and it seemed to show other areas not only cities effect...some small patches down toward the Black Forest; anyhow have sent off for mine


----------



## bulawayolass

Am confused it says Berlin if l get one there will it be valid all over Germany?

*Caro*


----------



## 113016

bulawayolass said:


> Am confused it says Berlin if l get one there will it be valid all over Germany?
> 
> *Caro*


Yes, and as long as the sticker is fixed in position, it is valid for the life of the vehicle


----------



## bulawayolass

Thanks Grath l take it the yes means it is valid all over Germany. As we are not going near Berlin didn't want to get the wrong one.
l will get one there then week after next when l get CB and his MOT paperwork back :-D


----------



## peejay

bulawayolass said:


> Snipped - l take it the yes means it is valid all over Germany. As we are not going near Berlin didn't want to get the wrong one.


That is correct Caro, Doesn't matter which town you buy it from, its valid for the whole country.

Pete


----------



## peejay

Quick update.

Latest 2013 map showing where and what colour Umwelt Sticker is required....










...or print off an English PDF version >Here<

Pete


----------



## commuter

for those interested we have just had a hjs filter fitted by Wankmuller in Dagersheim which now gives us a green umwelt plackette to replace the yellow one which meqns we can go anywhere.

the cost of fitting one in London would have been 1800-3500 GBP depending on the company fitting via the Transport for London web site. We just paid 999 € so we are pleased. The filter is self cleaning with no maintenance required other than a run at 2-3000 revs for 50km if you've only done short trips. 

I realise even at that price it may not be cost effective for some but our family and friends live mostly in Baden Württemberg so we could not visit anyone without a green plackette. Hope this helps.


----------



## JockandRita

commuter said:


> for those interested we have just had a hjs filter fitted by Wankmuller in Dagersheim which now gives us a green umwelt plackette to replace the yellow one which meqns we can go anywhere.
> 
> the cost of fitting one in London would have been 1800-3500 GBP depending on the company fitting via the Transport for London web site. We just paid 999 € so we are pleased. The filter is self cleaning with no maintenance required other than a run at 2-3000 revs for 50km if you've only done short trips.
> 
> I realise even at that price it may not be cost effective for some but our family and friends live mostly in Baden Württemberg so we could not visit anyone without a green plackette. Hope this helps.


Thanks for that info Commuter.

Apart from being really useful info, it also put things into perspective, ie, the fine for not having the Umwelt Plakette set at €40 in Germany, but a similar fine for not complying with the LEZ here in the UK, is set at the extortionate fee of between £100-£200 per day, depending on weight. :evil: :evil: :evil:

Although still expensive, I would consider having the German conversion done, if we were in Germany for months in the year.

Cheers for now,

Jock.


----------



## spannerhead

So am I right in saying for my 1996 Hymer I'm going to get a red sticker? This is a bit of a gutter as we were planning a trip to Germany in October down to Stuttgart and the black forest.

And is it right that if I put a scooter on the back it would be exempt?


----------



## peejay

spannerhead said:


> So am I right in saying for my 1996 Hymer I'm going to get a red sticker? This is a bit of a gutter as we were planning a trip to Germany in October down to Stuttgart and the black forest.
> 
> And is it right that if I put a scooter on the back it would be exempt?


You might not even get a red one as the qualifying vehicle registration dates for red are 1997 - 2000. There aren't many, if any towns that accept a red sticker nowadays anyway.

I shouldn't worry too much, its only for the centres of certain towns/cities in that region and there is usually efficient public transport from outlying areas and nearby campsites/stellplatze.

If you did risk it :roll: worse case scenario is a €40 fine but general concensus is that the Politzei have got far more important things to worry about and its not too tightly controlled but the decision is entirely yours of course.

No need for a sticker for the scooter, all two wheeled traffic is exempt.

Pete


----------



## spannerhead

We do need to go into city centres as we will be using the MH for trade shows. We can risk the odd fine though. Has anyone got a fine, as if they are anything like parking tickets in most of Europe they cannot enforce them as they have no links with our DVLA. I've had three tickets in the last few years in Holland, Germany and France and never heard another thing about any of them.


'If you carry a motorcycle or scooter they are exempt' - does this mean the MH or the scooters? I can only assume it's the scooter?


----------



## peejay

> Has anyone got a fine, as if they are anything like parking tickets in most of Europe they cannot enforce them as they have no links with our DVLA. I've had three tickets in the last few years in Holland, Germany and France and never heard another thing about any of them.


The German Police can issue on the spot fines but I've never heard of anyone getting one for not having a sticker.
That's not to say it hasn't happened though. :wink:



> 'If you carry a motorcycle or scooter they are exempt' - does this mean the MH or the scooters? I can only assume it's the scooter?


All two wheeled vehicles are exempt from the scheme.

The motorhome is not exempt from the scheme, whether carrying a scooter on the back or not.

Pete


----------



## spannerhead

Thanks Pete, that's useful, I can handle the odd 40 Euro fine, it's worth the risk


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker

As a result of reading this thread I applied for my Umwelt and received a yellow one (2001 Hymer). We are heading (or were  ) to the Black Forrest in September and now I am worried that I might end up not being able to see a great deal of it as the Umwelt zones seem pretty numerous and are mainly for green sticker holders only. Is this going to be a big problem or does it ONLY relate to town centres? 
Any help would be appreciated. 

Terry


----------



## HurricaneSmith

peejay said:


> ......I shouldn't worry too much, its only for the centres of certain towns/cities in that region and there is usually efficient public transport from outlying areas and nearby campsites/stellplatze.
> 
> Pete


See Peejay's reply to the same question just a little earlier.


----------



## spannerhead

Funnily enough we're heading to the Black Forest too at the end of September. The map looks like the zone covers part of the Black Forest, so I was wondering the same thing, don't want to get there are find out we can drive on the scenic routes, hope Peejays post is right.

I might email the local tourist office and ask.


----------



## peejay

As far as I can make out the only towns affected within the Black Forest region are Freiburg to the south, Schramberg to the east and Pforzheim to the Northeast.

Theres plenty to explore without venturing into these towns and as far as I can tell, scenic routes shouldn't be affected.

For a rough idea have a look at the following maps of areas affected within those towns....

http://www.lowemissionzones.eu/countries-mainmenu-147/germany-mainmenu-61/freiburg

http://www.lowemissionzones.eu/countries-mainmenu-147/germany-mainmenu-61/pforzheim

http://www.lowemissionzones.eu/countries-mainmenu-147/germany-mainmenu-61/schramberg

A further bit of info, follow the link below for Stellplatze within or just outside zones...

http://www.reisemobil-international.de/aktuelles/umweltzonen/

First list is Cities in which at least one stellplatze is located in the green zone. Access is only possible with a sticker.

Second list is Cities with environmental zones where the stellplatze is either just outside the environmental zone or has a designated sticker-free access route.

Third list is Cities with environmental zones, but without any stellplatze

Pete


----------



## MrWez

DaveTheFramer said:


> Got a green one from Berlin office, ordered on the 8th. here today.
> 
> 2007 diesel Transit based Rymor. Well chuffed.
> 
> Dave


Another vote for the Berlin office. Applied on-line on their English web page on a Friday, got my plakette on the following Wednesday all for 6 euros.

Yes, I know I could've saved a whole shiny euro by getting it from any of their equivalent of an MOT testing centre but I think it was worth the extra Euro for the piece of mind.

Mr Wez


----------



## Zebedee

MrWez said:


> Another vote for the Berlin office. Applied on-line on their English web page on a Friday, got my plakette on the following Wednesday all for 6 euros. Mr Wez


Me too. Just as quick but mine only cost 3 Euros. :wink:

They sent me two, in separate envelopes?? 8)

*Peejay *- Thanks for the detailed information, but for a trivial 6 Euros I can't see why anyone _(whose van qualifies)_ wouldn't get a plakette, just for the peace of mind, as Mr Wez said.

It's just something else not to bother about when you are relaxing on holiday.

Dave


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker

Thank you Peejay
You have gone to a lot of trouble for which I am extremely grateful. The zones don't look too onerous and any visits to the centres can be done on the bikes or on foot. It is refreshing to know that they have thought about MH access to the Stelleplatze's as we aim to be using them during our tour.

Terry

:signthanks:


----------



## peejay

Zebedee said:


> Peejay - Thanks for the detailed information, but for a trivial 6 Euros I can't see why anyone (whose van qualifies) wouldn't get a plakette, just for the peace of mind, as Mr Wez said.


Yep, but the trouble is the way things are going it won't be long before only green stickers (vehs registered on or after 2006) will qualify for access into zones. 
Red stickers are already probably not worth the bother now, I don't think there is a zone left now that accepts them and there are only a few remaining zones that accept yellow stickers if the map I linked to in my previous post is accurate.

Pete


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker

Probably best to visit now then or upgrade the van for the future, either that or photoshop the sticker...

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zebedee

Geriatricbackpacker said:


> Probably best to visit now then or upgrade the van for the future, either that or photoshop the sticker...
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


Or offer me 4 Euros for one of mine! 8) :lol:


----------



## commuter

or have a filter fitted .....but it will cost you €999


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker

£999 ... could buy Greece for that!


----------



## bulawayolass

Gawd those stickers are sods l was carefully (l thought) lowering it to where l wanted when it reached out and grabbed the screen... and it is staying there! :? thankfully just about where l wanted but EISH it is a sticky jumpy little git!!


----------



## betterthanatent

Having just returned from a trip to Germany after receiving my "Yellow" sticker a fews days before i can confirm anything other than green is utterly useless ! Came of a main road in Baden Baden and was immediately faced with a "Green" zone, no choice had to go through .. (or argue with a tram !) 

then when trying to get to the campsite in Frieburg had to enter another "green" zone, after hiding on the site we went for a walk to the centre of town, on route we passed many parked much older and a few "much much older" vans and cars all of which carried a Green sticker ! ...strangely they all had German plates (apart from the italians who had no stickers at all) 

guess its time for a bit of photoshop


----------



## peejay

Yes, it will only be a year, maybe two before only green stickered vehicles will have access.

Theres a few yellow zones left but no red ones afaik.

You could always get this handy green one off Ebay.de .....

clicky here

:roll:

Pete


----------



## Zonk

Thanks just cos I'm getting old can you confirm that if as I plan to have my 125 scooter on the back I don't need a sticker?


----------



## Penquin

sadly that e-bay clicky link does not clicky link......

Interesting point as our vehicle was only registered inn France in 2013 so it might qualify for one ..... (not)

Oh well, Germany is a much over-rated place anyway.......

Dave :crying:


----------



## Nick5912

Hi,
Not sure if this is of any use but I have ordered a sticker from the following site 6 Euro.

https://www.berlin.de/labo/mobilitae...p.86595.en.php

Will let you know if/when it arrives.

Regards,

Nick __________________
MOT


----------



## peejay

Zonk said:


> Thanks just cos I'm getting old can you confirm that if as I plan to have my 125 scooter on the back I don't need a sticker?


Hi Zonk and welcomes to Facts.

Two wheeled vehicles are exempt from the scheme so you don't need one for your scooter but obviously will still need one for your motorhome.

Pete


----------



## Glandwr

Our yellow one on the van that has been on for 4 years and has had the registration number totally sun bleached out. Don't think I will bother with a replacement. 

I was told by a German Wohnmobilist that you are OK if on a direct route to and from the official Stellplaz of a town. I took it with a pinch of salt. Anyone else heard that?

Dick


----------



## peejay

Glandwr said:


> Our yellow one on the van that has been on for 4 years and has had the registration number totally sun bleached out. Don't think I will bother with a replacement.
> 
> I was told by a German Wohnmobilist that you are OK if on a direct route to and from the official Stellplaz of a town. I took it with a pinch of salt. Anyone else heard that?
> 
> Dick


Mines the same and has been on the van for about 8 years, its all cracked and you can't read the reg no anymore.

The Koln stellplatze has an exemption 'corridor' if you haven't got a sticker, I think there are others but can't remember which ones.

http://www.reisemobilhafen-koeln.de/umweltzone.html

Pete


----------



## nicholsong

peejay said:


> *Mines the same and has been on the van for about 8 years, its all cracked and you can't read the reg no anymore.*
> 
> Pete


Pete could you scan aand attach a copy over to me please:laugh:

Geoff


----------



## peejay

nicholsong said:


> Pete could you scan aand attach a copy over to me please:laugh:
> 
> Geoff


No, but you can have this one :grin2:

Pete


----------



## Nick5912

Nick5912 said:


> Hi,
> Not sure if this is of any use but I have ordered a sticker from the following site 6 Euro.
> 
> https://www.berlin.de/labo/mobilitae...p.86595.en.php
> 
> Will let you know if/when it arrives.
> 
> Regards
> Nick __________________
> MOT


Nice glossy Green 4 sticker arrived this morning. Just need confirmation that it is placed on drivers side of windscreen in a R-hand drive MH!

Regards,

Nick


----------



## nicholsong

For Info

I just ordered an Umwelt sticker from the Berlin office.

The vehicle is UK-registered and they accepted my Polish address which I understand the Crit'Air system in France will not do as they insist on it being sent to the address on the V5C, unless anybody has achieved otherwise.

Geoff


----------



## Devonboy

Ordered today, I take it that this sticker covers the whole of Germany?


----------



## Spacerunner

Devonboy said:


> Ordered today, I take it that this sticker covers the whole of Germany?


Nah. It's only a little thing! 😄


----------



## Devonboy

:greenjumpers::greenjumpers:


----------



## Devonboy

Devonboy said:


> Ordered today, I take it that this sticker covers the whole of Germany?


Ordered on the 4th arrived on the 12th.


----------



## MeFeinMcCabe

Had to order a new one for the new van. all done on line and issued and received all within a week.

6 euro including postage


----------



## peejay

Just an update,

The only yellow plakette area (diesel vehs registered 2001 - 2005) left is the Bavarian town of Neu-Ulm, there are no cities that allow a red plakette (diesel vehs 1997 - 2000) anymore, in fact I don't think they sell the red or yellow plakette at all now but that needs verifying.

https://www.umwelt-plakette.de/en/low-emission-zones/germany/neu-ulm

https://www.umweltbundesamt.de/sites/default/files/medien/370/bilder/umweltzonen_1.png

Pete


----------

